# Bicycle race the Ardechoise



## lalogne (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,

You'll be welcome in green Ardeche south France on june 2011.

20th anniversary of the Ardechoise - bicycle race for every one.

Have a look and feel the beauty of this country

http://www.lamastre.net/2010/06/17/ardechoise-2005-retrospective/

Glad to see you next year

Regards

René


----------

